# Bradford Cathedral Sep 10 - Not Urbex



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Not Urbex so if admin think it belongs elsewhere or not on the site at all feel free to move or bi.

No tripods allowed so shots hand held in a not hugely bright cathedral with ISO up at 2000 !!! 
so may not be up to the usual mark. Still useful to test claims that the Canon 50D can be used throughout it's ISO range and images still be clean.

If you want to read up on it here's the wiki page: [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradford_Cathedral[/ame] 
and the cathedral aslo has it's own site http://www.bradfordcathedral.co.uk/contact.html#

Anyhoo here's the pics.






























































all in all quite a nice little Cathedral

​


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm going to pass the buck here because I love churches and religious sites. 
A quick question though. Did you have to pay an entrance fee? The reason I ask is that Exeter Cathedral does (quite steep too...about £10) and I wondered if most cathedrals do these days.
Anyway, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> I'm going to pass the buck here because I love churches and religious sites.
> A quick question though. Did you have to pay an entrance fee? The reason I ask is that Exeter Cathedral does (quite steep too...about £10) and I wondered if most cathedrals do these days.
> Anyway, that's gorgeous.



No we didn't pay a fee. We also had limited time as 30 minutes from entering there was a wedding due to take place.

any more challenges ? No tripods, low light, high ISO and a time limit.

Like something off the Krypton Factor, half expected stuart hall to show up and people in big costumes throwing wet sponges at us :skeptical:


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

newbie62 said:


> No we didn't pay a fee. We also had limited time as 30 minutes from entering there was a wedding due to take place.
> 
> any more challenges ? No tripods, low light, high ISO and a time limit.
> 
> Like something off the Krypton Factor, half expected stuart hall to show up and people in big costumes throwing wet sponges at us :skeptical:



Well you did a bloody good job because some of those photos are lovely.

Doesn't REALLY belong here though. =/


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> Well you did a bloody good job because some of those photos are lovely.
> 
> Doesn't REALLY belong here though. =/



On the site at all or in this section ?

ta


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

On the site... it's not exactly derelict or abandoned.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> On the site... it's not exactly derelict or abandoned.



cool I'll bear in mind for future


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 10, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> I'm going to pass the buck here because I love churches and religious sites.
> A quick question though. Did you have to pay an entrance fee? The reason I ask is that Exeter Cathedral does (quite steep too...about £10) and I wondered if most cathedrals do these days.
> Anyway, that's gorgeous.



Last time I went to Salisbury cathedral the had a 'voluntary' entrance fee but made you feel like a social pariah if you didn't pay.


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice. The pics have a nice light about them. I like the kind of glow around the cross against the gold material.

A


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> On the site... it's not exactly derelict or abandoned.



It is a beautiful building tho


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> Last time I went to Salisbury cathedral the had a 'voluntary' entrance fee but made you feel like a social pariah if you didn't pay.


That's somewhere I really need to visit. I was just checking the Exeter Cathedral website, and it's £5, not £10...thought it was more for some reason. I don't mind paying as I always bung a couple of quid in the box anyway when I visit churches to help with upkeep, but it just seems a bit odd to actually charge.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 10, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> That's somewhere I really need to visit. I was just checking the Exeter Cathedral website, and it's £5, not £10...thought it was more for some reason. I don't mind paying as I always bung a couple of quid in the box anyway when I visit churches to help with upkeep, but it just seems a bit odd to actually charge.



Yup me to always a few bob in the box.Bill Bryson in one of his books reckoned that Salisbury was about the most avaricious cathedral he had ever visited.On the other hand the building is staggeringly beautiful it's setting in its close is unsurpassed and as plus the museum is superb.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> Yup me to always a few bob in the box.Bill Bryson in one of his books reckoned that Salisbury was about the most avaricious cathedral he had ever visited.On the other hand the building is staggeringly beautiful it's setting in its close is unsurpassed and as plus the museum is superb.



York Minster is it's equal, very different cathedrals tho. York Minster wins on the entry fee though topping out at a decidedly outrageous £8 per adult.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> York Minster is it's equal, very different cathedrals tho.


Lol. I can see a battle of the cathedrals coming on. Exeter is it's equal too...Gothic and breathtakingly beautiful with the longest uniterrupted ceiling vaulting in the world, over 60 green men and 50 carved misericords. Heehee. 



krela said:


> York Minster wins on the entry fee though topping out at a decidedly outrageous £8 per adult.


Ah, but the Tower Tour in Salisbury costs £8-50!


----------



## RichardH (Oct 10, 2010)

The problem that a lot of these picturesque churches have is that they cost squillions to keep up, and most of them get little or nothing from centralised funds, and the funds they do get have strings attached. I know of one church in particular which got an EH grant for re-leading the roof. The church wanted to put a lead substitute on - lighter, substantially cheaper, and after a couple of years looks just like weathered lead. And in any case, the church was crenellated and the only way to see the outside of the roof was to look out of the windows in the tower. "Oh no," say EH. "Lead, or you don't get any money. Gotta be authentic."

Result: One re-leaded roof, at a cost of £400,000, of which EH paid half and the rest was raised by the parish. The alternative lead-free roof would have cost £275,000, making the cost of invisible authenticity £125,000.

I'm very uncomfortable with the idea of charging to enter a House of God, but I can understand how some of them (not all - some of them are just making a cynical buck) are getting desperate.

Now, _my_ church is a hideous concrete box put up in the 60's. We raise money by locking art-lovers in there and making them pay to get out.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

I resent tax-payers money being spent on maintaining CofE owned and run Churches, but lets not get into politics eh? 

TBH I have no problem with the entry fees, my only issue with it is that in some cases even locals have to pay to get in which seems a bit off to me. Residents of the given cities should get in for free imo.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 10, 2010)

RichardH;169155
Now said:


> my[/i] church is a hideous concrete box put up in the 60's. We raise money by locking art-lovers in there and making them pay to get out.



Churches nowadays have no style at all. My church was built in the 50's and is OK, although very modern inside. 
If i want to attend a nice church I'm afraid i'll have to change religion. The reformation put pay to that.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> I resent tax-payers money being spent on maintaining CofE owned and run Churches, but lets not get into politics eh? .



Oh, I agree with you (although there are a large number of other money sinks which I object to equally strongly). It's partly the problem of being the Established Church, and partly of having people running around Listing buildings before you can blink. The church with the lead roof problem would have been fine had the city council not decided that it needed to be Listed for "protection" - presumably from the evil vicar who didn't want to spend tens of thousands of pounds on lead - a more expensive and inferior material - in order to be authentic.

(I thought that York _did_ allow people from the city to enter for free. I might have imagined that, though.)


----------



## Krypton (Oct 10, 2010)

RichardH said:


> (I thought that York _did_ allow people from the city to enter for free. I might have imagined that, though.)



Citizens of York have free access to all the attractions i believe also.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Oh, I agree with you (although there are a large number of other money sinks which I object to equally strongly). It's partly the problem of being the Established Church, and partly of having people running around Listing buildings before you can blink. The church with the lead roof problem would have been fine had the city council not decided that it needed to be Listed for "protection" - presumably from the evil vicar who didn't want to spend tens of thousands of pounds on lead - a more expensive and inferior material - in order to be authentic.
> 
> (I thought that York _did_ allow people from the city to enter for free. I might have imagined that, though.)



Well, as you so rightly pointed out EH are a bunch of useless muppets anyway.

Yes, York citizens can now get in free, after a long battle... it wasn't that way when they first instituted the charge.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> Well, as you so rightly pointed out EH are a bunch of useless muppets anyway.



Can we get just slightly political and hope and pray fervently that, if any quangos get the ick, EH is first up against the wall?


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have literally just come back from La Familia (in Barcelona just in case people hadn't heard of it) paid 12 Euros to get in then find out we aren't allowed up the friggin' Towers will happily post some of the shots if you want to see them but wary of it not being true Urbex. Nice shots though bud and difficult level (Advanced) to boot


----------



## chris (Oct 10, 2010)

> know of one church in particular which got an EH grant for re-leading the roof. The church wanted to put a lead substitute on - lighter, substantially cheaper, and after a couple of years looks just like weathered lead. And in any case, the church was crenellated and the only way to see the outside of the roof was to look out of the windows in the tower. "Oh no," say EH. "Lead, or you don't get any money. Gotta be authentic."



I know what you mean - a lot of times these bodes like EH can miss the wood for the trees. On that occasion I think they got it right - lead's a superb material and properly installed can last 150 years


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

msaunder1972 said:


> I have literally just come back from La Familia (in Barcelona just in case people hadn't heard of it) paid 12 Euros to get in then find out we aren't allowed up the friggin' Towers will happily post some of the shots if you want to see them but wary of it not being true Urbex. Nice shots though bud and difficult level (Advanced) to boot



Please don't, they have no relevance to this site.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 11, 2010)

nice to see you've sorted your username fella.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 11, 2010)

You certainly didnt need a tripod as they came out lush.My church costs a fiver per annum and its called Wroughton CIU!


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 14, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> Last time I went to Salisbury cathedral the had a 'voluntary' entrance fee but made you feel like a social pariah if you didn't pay.



I've got a very thick skin where things like that are concerned. I can easily cope with being a pariah. 

I know these places cost money to keep up and I usually put some money in the collection box.


----------



## Labb (Oct 14, 2010)

Foxylady asked about paying. I went to Norwich Cathedral last summer and I had to pay £ 3.00.


----------

